# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haar en dit vriesweer

## antje111111

wat doen jullie of wat kun je doen aan je haar met dit weer?

mijn haar begint heel lelijk te worden en zo statisch als weet ik het wat nu met dit weer...

iemand tips?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Tegen statisch haar kun je best veel doen. Hieronder zal ik wat tips neerzetten voor je. Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.

-Bescherm je haar tegen de koude en droge lucht met een pet of muts. Om volume in je haar te houden, borstel je het voor je de pet of muts opzet in tegengestelde richting. Zodra je je hoofddeksel afzet kam je het weer terug zoals je je haar normaal ook draagt. Dit zorgt ervoor dat je haar niet helemaal plat gaat zitten.

-Gebruik geen produkten voor je haar dat alcohol bevat. 

-Gebruik regelmatig vochtinbrengende produkten. Zorg ervoor dat de kwaliteit van de produkten hoog is. Breng eenmaal per week een vochtinbrengend masker aan en na iedere wasbeurt een conditioner (eventueel met een lepeltje honing erdoor). Gebruik niet teveel van het produkt want er wordt wel eens gezegd dat dit statisch haar kan bevorderen. 

-Spuit voor je je haar kamt wat haarspray op je kam of borstel.

-Vermijdt indien mogelijk het fohnen van je haar of het stylen met bijvoorbeeld een stijltang. 

-Zorg ervoor dat je woonomgeving gezond en niet te droog is. Je kan hiervoor bijvoorbeeld waterbakjes aan de verwarming hangen of gebruik een luchtbevochtiger. Eventueel kan je deze dingen ook op je werk neerzetten of neerhangen.

-Er zijn produkten te verkrijgen tegen statisch haar. Zo bestaan er schampoo's met een antistatische werking. 

-De soort kam kan statisch haar ook in de hand werken. Gebruik om dit tegen te gaan een houten kam, hoornen kam of een kam van echte haren.

-Voordat je je haar gaat wassen kan je het eens doordrenken met vole melk. Doe een douchekapje eroverheen en laat het goed intrekken. 
Kokos- of jojobaolie werkt ook heel goed. Dit kan je een uur tot een hele nacht voordat je je haar gaat wassen inbrengen.

-Gebruik geen schampoo's die ontvettend werken.

-Let erop welke kleding je draagt. Syntetische kleding kan statisch haar veroorzaken. 

-Smeer je haar in met eenhoornzalf. Dit is een vette crème en een klein beetje op je handen is al voldoende. 

-Nadat je je haar gewassen hebt, kan je het beter niet droogwrijven. Door het wrijven kan het juist statisch worden zodra het is opgedroogd. 


Nou dit waren mijn tips. Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt. Succes.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## antje111111

dankje, het meeste deed ik al, maar er zitten ook nieuwe tips tussen. ga ze eens uitproberen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@Antje111111

Hebben de tips gewerkt? Het wordt nu natuurlijk weer koud, dus velen zullen hetzelfde probleem als jij nu ondervinden :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

